# New budgie in loud environment



## ddprettygirlaudrey (10 mo ago)

Hi everyone! I am a new pet owner and I am so worried about my parakeet Sunny. I just got her a couple days ago and I cannot help but to worry. I have very loud roommates they are up at all times of the night they even keep me up and there isn't much I can do or say about it. I keep reading about how they need silence to get a proper sleep but, with my current situation I don't know if that's possible most nights and I don't know what to do. Any suggestions? I can't help but to think I made a terrible mistake for Sunny and I should give her back.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It may not be an ideal place for any pet, how large is the place where you live?


----------



## Ziggy1 (Aug 17, 2021)

I agree with Cody. They need around 12 hours sleep.


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

You'll end up getting attached to Sunny and your life will become a stressful, anxiety-ridden mess. Take it from someone who rescued two budgies but lived in an extremely noisy household. Most days were just constant worry because I'd be trying to ensure they got their twelve hours of sleep and weren't spooked by the constant loud noises, but wasn't able to fully make sure that happened. My life before these two was a lot simpler. If it was noisy, I dealt with it. Either by going out or putting earplugs in. But once I had the two birds, I wasn't at all bothered about my own comfort, I was always thinking of them but unable to do anything for them.

With birds in the picture, you're always fussing and stressing over them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sunny would be better off if you "give her back" or rehome her to someone who can provide the type environment which is optimal for her health and well-being.*


----------

